# We picked a target date for UA debut!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ohmygosh! We have a show in mind for debuting in utility! :--happy:

If all goes as planned, the Quizzler and I will step into the Utility ring for the first time at Southwest Obedience Club's trial in Gardena on Aug. 13. It's obedience only, which is what I wanted for our debut since it makes for a quieter environment. It's also only one day, but there's another obedience/breed show nearby on Sunday.

Now the only thing I'm trying to decide is if I want to try and show him when I go to Seattle. Of course, the first thing I have to decide is if I'm even taking my dogs - which adds four days of travel, since it's two days up and back. I'm starting to run out of time between starting grad school the end of Aug. and when my friends are in town in Seattle, plus honestly, I'm not sure I want to be training that much while on my road trip... vs. just letting my dogs be dogs and hiking, etc. The alternative is to send my dogs to my dear friend's house, where they have a BLAST and just fly to Seattle for five days to visit friends. But I like showing in totally new areas... Canada was fun for that reason. And b/c Aug. is like the BEST month in Seattle, there are a TON of shows!

I dunno..... but we're definitely showing locally on Aug. 13! Squeeeeeee!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll be rooting for you and Quiz! He will do awesome!

On the trip, I would rather travel with my dogs than without, however, you would have more time with your friends and your dogs would have fun staying, it sounds like. Tough question. Go with your what your heart tells you! (I know, I'm no help).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

DNL2448 said:


> We'll be rooting for you and Quiz! He will do awesome!
> 
> On the trip, I would rather travel with my dogs than without, however, you would have more time with your friends and your dogs would have fun staying, it sounds like. Tough question. Go with your what your heart tells you! (I know, I'm no help).


It was fun road tripping with them last year. We went all the way to Victoria, Canada. They'd likely have more fun overall at my friend's house, b/c when we're in Seattle, they end up crated when we're out playing tourist and when we're home, we rotate dogs b/c there are quite a few and some individual personalities don't mesh well. My dogs don't mind crate time, so that's okay... but it is a key difference between going and staying for them. 

I was just looking at shows and there's a show in Sequim on July 30-31, so if I drove up, I'd time it that I went to that show first, then stayed with friends (so I wouldn't have to worry about training while "on vacation") and then drive home in time to put a week buffer before showing locally.

Gahhhh. What. To. Do?

The other thing is that I have a zillion FF miles, so I could totally fly for free and just rent a car once I got there -- but that's a "no dogs" option.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I would go no dogs, and have a great time as humans, then plan a little doggie roadtrip to a show a couple hours from home. That way you get 2 fun getaways!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! good luck, not that you need it. I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How exciting! I cannot wait to hear about your debut!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Oh, the thought of Quiz & you in Utility is just plain exciting! We'll be rooting for you !


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck in utility! I have a half acre "dog" yard that Jonah plays in when I'm at home. If your dogs get along with an intact male who is a super player you could sure drop them off at my place in Olympia.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

HOW EXCITING!! I know you will do well with your UA debut. Remember to have FUN! Utility is such a great class.
Baylee, Baxter and I will be cheering for you...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We will be cheering you on from MN.. GO QUIZ!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You and Quiz will be awesome!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay~you'll totally kill it I'm sure!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GO QUIZ AND STEPHANIE!!!! 

How exciting, I know you will have a great time. 

I agree about the other trip, just go have fun with friends.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you guys will do great. Utility is fun but frustrating. I still think you should take my suggestion and come to GA!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the groovy vibes!

GA would be fun ... but I'll be in grad school. PNW is my last hurrah before school.


----------

